# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  The Solidoodle 4 is Announced and Introduced

## Markum_Debreeze

Just saw this this morning!  It was announced on Engadget






> The enclosure features two access point, a front door that shuts magnetically and a panel at top, both of which offer pretty good views of the heated print bed. The shell also means that the electronics are more protected on past units. The build area is 8 x 8 x 8 inches, compared to the Replicator 2's 11 x 6 x 6. There are some thoughtful tweaks throughout, as well, like the spool placement, which is now perpendicular to the printer, to prevent tangles and the vertical access adjustments, which no longer require a screwdriver. Cervantes managed to get the printer running without any adjustments to the platform, straight out of the box, which is impressive - though he did have to fiddle with the one of the fans, which had been knocked about in transit and was making a fair amount of noise.
> 
> So, plug-and-play, check. We won't say it's perfectly user-friend yet, though. While Solidoodle has done some work on the software front, we suspect there will still be a bit of a learning curve on that front for users who haven't spent much time with a 3D printer. Still, if you've got the money to spend and are looking for a way into the world of 3D printing, the Solidoodle 4 looks like it may be a solid choice. The printer is available for order today through the company's site. They'll be hitting Micro Center locations "in time for Christmas."

----------


## Eddie

Supposedly a Press release should be coming out today with more details.
Eddie

----------


## Mcbride19

well it isn't a revolution ! they could have done better !.
Still the old head support(the "puzzle"), still the same Z axes with the same problem of backlash. I expected more. The real brand new system is the filament support !
I hope they will do better for the next generation !!

----------


## Eddie

Here is the official press release:

*Solidoodle Releases Solidoodle 4 3D Printer; Announces Micro Center as First US Retail Partner**3D-printer company Solidoodle premieres sleek, easy-to-use 3D printer for consumers and announces retail partnership with Micro Center to feature products in its stores across United States.*



The new Solidoodle 4With the Solidoodle 4, anyone can bridge the gap between digital and physical.

Brooklyn, NY (PRWEB) November 22, 2013
In time for the holiday season, Brooklyn-based Solidoodle unveils the Solidoodle 4, the company’s sleek, new 3D printer for the consumer market. Reflecting today’s trend of aesthetically minded products, the Solidoodle 4’s fully enclosed design incorporates style with increased functionality and accessibility. The fully assembled 3D printer priced at $999 is available for order today on the company’s website. Features include one of the largest build capabilities at 8 in x 8 in x 8 in, high-resolution .1mm prints, enhanced calibration, heated bed, and easy filament installation. The enclosure provides for even quieter performance and a low-profile aesthetic that fits in any room while the easy-open lid and door retain a user-friendly design, giving customers the both of best worlds.
With the new product, Solidoodle announces their first national retail partnership with electronics chain Micro Center. The printer will be on Micro Center shelves during the holiday season responding to high consumer demand.
“Our mission is to get more people creating! 3D printers are an amazing tool for today's innovative society. With the Solidoodle 4, anyone can bridge the gap between digital and physical,” says Solidoodle founder and CEO Sam Cervantes. “Developing 3D printers that are affordable and easy to use is key to our growth and success, and our new product is a major step in that evolution. I’m thrilled to have Micro Center as our first US retail partner. They have a longstanding reputation in the electronics retail space — I actually purchased my first Macintosh 512K from Micro Center in the 1980s. So I am a huge fan of their stores and having our products on their shelves is a dream come true.”
About Solidoodle
Solidoodle, founded in 2011 by aerospace engineer and 3D printing industry-veteran Sam Cervantes, builds the most affordable fully assembled 3D printers on the market for both professional and consumer use. Built in Brooklyn, New York, more than 7,000 Solidoodle 3D printers have sold to customers around the world. For more information about Solidoodle, visit http://www.solidoodle.com.
About Micro Center 
Micro Center operates twenty-three large stores in major markets nationwide. Founded in 1979 in Columbus, Micro Center is designed to satisfy the dedicated computer and consumer electronics user. Uniquely focused on computers and related products, Micro Center offers more computers and related items (more than 30,000 in stock) than any other retailer. Micro Center is deeply passionate about providing product expertise and exceptional customer service and has been consistently recommended by the leading U.S. consumer magazine as the best place to buy a computer. Consumers can visit http://www.microcenter.com for thousands of computer-related items, electronics and other technology products.
Micro Center store locations: Atlanta (2), Boston, Chicago (2), Cincinnati, Cleveland, Columbus, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, New York (3), Philadelphia, St. Louis, Santa Clara/Silicon Valley, Washington, D.C. (2).

----------


## ronnytedeski

This printer looks pretty nice.  I honestly had thought we would see something a little more advanced though.

----------

